# Greek (ibera) humidity help, please



## *misskerrimoo* (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey everyone, I posted in another section, & figured I'd ask here too. No answers there, yet.  I have a baby Greek (ibera) & need help with proper humidity percentage. Every there has conflicting numbers & I want to hear from someone on here... Some places says high humidity to keep from pyramiding.. others say low, that they like dry areas... Which is it? I Sooo don't want to mess my little darling up, & want an opinion from another keeper! Please help!

MY BEAUTIFUL CHILDREN:

3.2.0 Cats (Neeko, Bootsie, Bean (Special Needs), Puff (Special needs), Pokie)
1.0.0 Dog (Sidney (Special needs))
2.0.0 Bearded Dragons (Lochey & Zane (Special needs))
2.1.0 Leopard Geckos (Hopper, Spanky-Butt (Special needs), Rumi)
0.0.1 Greek Tortoise Hatchling (Mookie-Boo)
0.0.2 Fire Bellied Toads (Ellie, Teddy)
0.0.1 Emporer Scorpion (Mr. Pickles)
1.0.0 Betta Fish (Mr. Pook-Pook)


----------



## Dyrrran (Jul 7, 2013)

My guess would be if you don't have some water in her cage then soak her everyday.


Or he


----------



## *misskerrimoo* (Jul 7, 2013)

I do soak him every afternoon, & my humidity is usually around 40 to 50%, but I just want to make sure this is the right %...!


MY BEAUTIFUL CHILDREN:

3.2.0 Cats (Neeko, Bootsie, Bean (Special Needs), Puff (Special needs), Pokie)
1.0.0 Dog (Sidney (Special needs))
2.0.0 Bearded Dragons (Lochey & Zane (Special needs))
2.1.0 Leopard Geckos (Hopper, Spanky-Butt (Special needs), Rumi)
0.0.1 Greek Tortoise Hatchling (Mookie-Boo)
0.0.2 Fire Bellied Toads (Ellie, Teddy)
0.0.1 Emporer Scorpion (Mr. Pickles)
1.0.0 Betta Fish (Mr. Pook-Pook)


----------



## Dyrrran (Jul 7, 2013)

Oh I don't know what percent exactly I'm sorry.


----------



## WillTort2 (Jul 7, 2013)

I think the current line of thought, as evidenced by Tom's success with humid hides and enclosed warm and humid environments for young torts, leans toward more humidity while they are young but making sure warm temperatures are maintained.

The Greeks and Russians are probably similar in their needs when young.

Bear in mind, the true wild conditions for hatchling torts is still being researched.

Read Tom's postings and come to your own conclusions. Remember wet and cold is a bad condition!

Good luck.


----------



## *misskerrimoo* (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks for the help - ill check it out now! 

MY BEAUTIFUL CHILDREN:

3.2.0 Cats (Neeko, Bootsie, Bean (Special Needs), Puff (Special needs), Pokie)
1.0.0 Dog (Sidney (Special needs))
2.0.0 Bearded Dragons (Lochey & Zane (Special needs))
2.1.0 Leopard Geckos (Hopper, Spanky-Butt (Special needs), Rumi)
0.0.1 Greek Tortoise Hatchling (Mookie-Boo)
0.0.2 Fire Bellied Toads (Ellie, Teddy)
0.0.1 Emporer Scorpion (Mr. Pickles)
1.0.0 Betta Fish (Mr. Pook-Pook)


----------

